# Ceiling bounce



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys,

I have been using REW to determine the cause of some of my room issues, mainly my low mid-range null (300-500hz). I used my ETC and the string method to determine the reflection points and the ceiling seems to be one of them. So my question is, what are some ways to panel the ceiling of a typical family room (ceiling height of ~9') without upsetting the wife?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, the WAF is never easy.... How about a nice square cloud, wood trimmed around the perimeter and cloth center with absorption behind the cloth. Let it hang down a little bit and put some lighting up in there to get a nice mood 'glow' type of indirect lighting in the room? Would that maybe fly?

Bryan


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bryan, 

I don't know if I could get away with that or not, my guess is no (and i'm too afraid to ask, ha). Although I got away with putting one of your soffits in my room, she looked over and said what is that thing. I quickly made up a story of using it for my rear speaker stands as it would be more stable than my current ones....

One problem is there is a fan right where I need to put this panel or cloud of panels. I was thinking of trying to get away with putting one of your larger 4" thick panels between me and the speakers. Do you think that would do too little?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it can go at the reflection zone and cover for both speakers, that should be fine.

Bryan


----------

